# dr gorgy or prof quenby?



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi all,

I have an appointment next weekend with Dr gorgy to discuss immunes testing. I've sent of a sample to serum for hidden c as it works out cheaper than going through Dr g. However, from what I've read I think I'm going to need an endometrial biopsy for nk cells given my history. 

I like the sound of prof quenby's clinic in coventry but I'm not sure sure if she can do all of the other tests like hysteroscopy... I know Dr g is going to work out expensive and we are prepared for that.

Has anyone been in our situation? Where did you go for tests? 

One thing I have to be careful of is that I have an active HPV infection (cin 1) on my cervix which I'm being watched for as I've previously had treatment so I'm not keen to take immunosuppressive drugs unless its absolutely essential... And def not drugs like humira. But for my peace of mind I need to know what going on even if its the end of our tx journey.

Xxx


----------



## seemedlike4eva (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi there,
I went to the clinic in Coventry, because it's near me, and I only wanted the endo biopsy. I saw Prof Quenby's colleague, Dr Brosen, although she did pop her head round the door while I was legs akimbo! The procedure worked, identified raised NK cells, and I now have a 5 month old daughter. However, back in 2012, Dr Brosens wasn't heavily into all the immunes treatments, so I suspect for that you'd need  Dr Gorgy. I would have thought hysteroscopy would be possible in their clinic, though.
Good luck with these next steps x


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi, thank you for your reply. What did you think of the clinic? Were they thorough? Or was it a bit "let's cover the basics" NHS style? I really like the sound of Dr quenbys clinic, but I'm fed up of going from one specialist to aanother and want to speak to a a fertility Drwho will look at our whole picture in detail... IIncluding any immune probs. Xxx


----------



## NAT1DRAGONFLY (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi!

I don't have experience of either - however I have read very good positive things about Dr. Gorgy.

I had my Immune Blood Tests at St. Helier Hospital (just past Croydon in London). I was referred via my clinic Chelsfield Park Hospital - they cost £600 and got results within 3 days which was good. We are currently using Mr Steer there.

I had the Hidden C Test also and came back positive for ureaplasma - still trying to clear the infection as the first course of antibiotics over the course of 21 days or so didn't clear the infection. Serum don't re-test but I had a swab test done at the clinic just because they wanted to ensure I was clear as far as they were concerned after getting the positive with the Serum Test and it came back I still had cells there.

Good luck with your decision
x


----------



## seemedlike4eva (Jan 26, 2010)

Sorry for the slow reply - clinic was lovely, and appointment wasn't at all rushed. Prof Quenby calls people personally to discuss result of endo biopsy, so on that aspect it was thorough, but I only briefly discussed immunes with Prof Brosen x


----------

